# Grandma's Christmas Train!



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Hey gang, you may know me as that girl over on the HO scale section who is working on the "Santa Fe Big L". 
So trains have always been in the family. Remembering trains under the Christmas tree was always a special time.
As time marches on, I aquired Grandma's American Flyer Train Set many years ago and I just bubble rapped everything, put it in a plastic waterproof container and stored it under the basement stairs.
Grandma used it to put it under the tree and many family members remember it as part of their Christmas visits.
So the intention has always been, during my retired years, to set this up under my tree for Christmas and continue the tradition.
But gosh, good thing I am starting to look at it now as it need a lot of TLC and some rails I know I can buy at a monthly train show in my area. So the first thing to do is see what I have to work with....









Being everthing was inspected in 1949, I think EVERY part and component need to gone through a methodical inspection/replace/clean/lube/repair. 








I do know I ran this locomotive about 15 yrs ago and it did have smoke coming out of the chimney as it ran on the tracks. The whistle I have no clue if it works. It's a 314AW....and is pretty pristine.









More pictures....
The 290 is missing a tender, never knew it was with the other stuff.... maybe a gift, that was, to be tossed?
































































More photos in the future. I am curious what I have here. No boxed Train set per say, I am guessing the accessories are found pieces throughout the 50's and 60's Grandma found and kept with the set. Most of the accessories do say American Flyer so who knows....it is old.
First intentions is to take in to the train doctor here locally to go over everyhting in the locomotive....
More to come....

*A Work in Progress!....Stay tuned!...







*


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This will take a bit to answer. What you have is a 4907AW set, it looks complete with the exception of the set box. I say 1949 rather than 1950 because of the Inspection slip date. In addition to the 314AW engine the 4907AW set included the 632 L&NE hopper, the 625 Shell tank car and the 630 caboose. Accessories in the set were 12-702 curves, 2-700 straights, a 706 uncoupler (likely the one with the green metal cover), the bag of 16-693 track locks, and the XA11026 whistle controller (oval metal case with the switch on top.)
All the other Gilbert items were added separately. The black transformer is 95% a #2, 5% possible it is a 2B which is rare. I cannot make out the number stamped on it. Based on the presence of the instruction sheet the two 722 manual turnouts were purchased as a boxed pair.
The two 697 track trips were likely used to actuate the 758 Sam The Semaphore Man and the 761 Semaphore since I do not see their control buttons. I see one outside rail pickup for an action car, there should be two, one for the 716 Hopper dump car and one for the 734 unloading box car, both of those have an outside pickup shoe on the truck. I see one 690 track terminal. There are two additional 706 remote control uncouplers, with yellow metal covers. There is no function difference implied by the colors. There is also what looks like a 610 operating track section. It only works with the 1946 and 1947 versions of the action cars that have two pickups between the wheels. You do not have any of those cars.
There is also a 642 tuscan AF reefer, a 636 reel car, a 631 T&P gondola and a 635 crane car. None of the additional freight cars were part of a set that included a 290 Pacific.
The other items are not Gilbert.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Thanks Tom for parting that knowledge. Transformer is a No.2 and the AC cord fell apart in my hand.
More pictures....









Curious about these clip on track stuff, can you explain the use of each of these and how they work?
I am low voltage DC savvy but you start talking coils and induction, mechanical and low volt AC, things get hazy as far as voltage how whistle in tender in engaged , how reefer machanics work, and looks like hopper has a coil in it and how that works/engages door. Is the a video showing these cars/semiphores/uncouplers/ in action?
















I am sure once I get my "hands on", cleaning and lubing up the cars, I will have a better understanding on the way they were engineered.
I am also curious how did Gilbert cycle the bulbs on the RXR crossing sign?








I suppose I should read the manual.....
This is really intreguing for me to see and get running again. During hot summer days, the basement is a good place to stay out of the humidity.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

SF Gal, you have some nice Gilbert pieces in your collection, especially the 314AW. The Plasticville Frosty Bar is a popular piece. There are four color variations, yours is variation #4 with white sides, yellow base, roof and front. All variations are valued the same except for the 1955 only version with a silver metalized counter. The one in your picture shows three stools, there should be five. It is interesting that the original train set is 1949 and the Frosty Bar was first made in 1954. Your Grandma was adding to the train items for some time.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

First, the RR crossing sign is not a Gilbert item, I am not sure how the one you have works. The Gilbert #760 Highway flasher uses one or two #696 track trips which you do not have. It is shown on P37 of the manual you really should page through. The wiring for those 697 track trips to actuate your 761 Semaphore is on P40 of the manual. P32 shows how to use the outsde rail pickup with your 716 dump car and 734 unloading car.
The only real difference wiring and running two rail AC vs DC is the engine reverses by interrupting the track power rather than by throwing a reverse switch to change the DC rail polarity.
The tender whistle is a bit more complicated but it is not necessary to understand how it works to use it. The black oval whistle controller puts a DC offset on the AC track power when the switch is actuated. The universal motor in the engine does not care, it just keeps running normally. There is a DC relay in the tender that sees only the DC offset voltage so it actuates, closing a relay contact to put the track power on the tender whistle.
The little 690 track clip is how the transformer power wires are connected to the track rails. Again, it is in the manual and on the instruction sheet you posted above. Have fun!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Enter Gilbert American Flyer Trains into YouTube and more vids will come up than you can watch in a lifetime. Put in Gilbert American Flyer dump car and there are a few repair and demo's for the 716.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Wanted to say thanks and let you know how much I enjoyed the pics - especially seeing all those original boxes, instructions, inspection slip, etc. It's obvious your grandma treasured these trains. Sixty years ago, my AF trains were my most treasured possessions - but boxes and related paperwork, not so much. (I also collected 78rpm records. If I saw one kept in its original sleeve, I knew it'd be in nice shape before even pulling it out for inspection.) I'm sure your grandma has a lot of fans now on this forum. Enjoy!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Those are some nice pics good luck.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow, so cool that you have that set! I really wish I still had my original Lionel Set that I had back as a child. It was probably new at the time, so not nearly as old, and wouldn't be worth much of anything to anyone other than me... But I wish I had it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice collection of AF paper and misc. pieces with the 314AW set. That manual will be a big help. That piece of paper with number 445760 showing the switch configuration will get you going with the basic set up. Your grandma must have known a little bit about American Flyer trains. Girls just wanna have fun, especially with trains. 

Kenny


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Today was work on the S scale trainset. I needed to get a new cord on the trainsformer and I got up the courage to open up that can of worms.








I was taken a back at how simple and rudumentry electronics were back before I was born. Once opened I ran around all my junk drawers looking for a fuse block or circuit breaker. Not a one in sight so I resigned myself to the fact that this worked fine forever without one. So I decided to just go for it. 








I did make a plastic base for the transformer to sit on and I taped over all the good cloth wire. But Underwriters Laboratories would be all over this thing and don't even get we started with Ralph Nader!!!!!








I hooked it up to the track, with my whistle switch and started cleaning up my whistle tender.
Dang thing I freed up but those contacts have been through a lot. I really am thinking on allowing my local train shop to work on it as they have a actual train hospital for these old gals. I did manage to get the motor going and the train moving with the transformer.....

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nzDvrk


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The #2 transformer is in good shape. With a new cord it will be ok to use as long as someone is present when the train is running. I used a #2 for 20 years with no problem.
The whistle motor is running well but it is noisy. A good commutator clean and polish like Flyernut does plus cleaning and greasing the gears should quiet it down. The whistle should then sound better with the shell on the tender.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I ended taking the Locomotive in to a local hobby shop to get in good working order. So this whole Christmas build will hinge on whether the shop thinks it can get the locomotive to run properly. Without it working in a dependable manner, I am afraid the whole thought of building a Christmas tree layout will be mute....Stay tuned.


----------



## Tyrell54 (Jun 14, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> I ended taking the Locomotive in to a local hobby shop to get in good working order. So this whole Christmas build will hinge on whether the shop thinks it can get the locomotive to run properly. Without it working in a dependable manner, I am afraid the whole thought of building a Christmas tree layout will be mute....Stay tuned.


With the 314AW looking nearly new at 70+, it has been well cared for and a little TLC will put it back in tip top running shape. Good luck


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

SF Gal, give them a couple of weeks. These are simple engines (compared to a modern Legacy engine) and there are a limited set of problems that can occur. If the hobby shop repair person is not confident it can be fixed quickly go pick it up from them. The best person in the country I know of for S gauge repairs, well second to Flyernut, and mods is Ed Goldin in Schaumberg, local to you. He has been doing all my TMCC conversions and Legacy repairs for 20 years. He also does Gilbert engines. He is at Goldinhands.com.
I just got three repairs back from him yesterday. The two Legacy Berks never were right from the factory, they are now. The third was just a smoke unit replacement, lube and new traction tires.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

OH My...Ed Goldin is in the town just west of me! Thanks for the info and link, I will keep him in mind!
Keeping my fingers crossed, that contacts and brushes won't be worn out, my attenpts at making it road worthy ended when I didn't want to dismantle every component and possibly screw up something that old. Made in 1949, it looked well used internally.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 314AW engine, internally, is like every other Gilbert engine out there, actually simple.. The tender, on the other hand, is a little complex.. I don't have a whistle controller for it, but the whistle does work when I apply power to it. The engine itself runs great. I'm happy just to have it sit on the shelf....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> SF Gal, give them a couple of weeks. These are simple engines (compared to a modern Legacy engine) and there are a limited set of problems that can occur. If the hobby shop repair person is not confident it can be fixed quickly go pick it up from them. The best person in the country I know of for S gauge repairs, well second to Flyernut, and mods is Ed Goldin in Schaumberg, local to you. He has been doing all my TMCC conversions and Legacy repairs for 20 years. He also does Gilbert engines. He is at Goldinhands.com.
> I just got three repairs back from him yesterday. The two Legacy Berks never were right from the factory, they are now. The third was just a smoke unit replacement, lube and new traction tires.


Thanks for those kind words...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

The information about Flyernut and Ed Goldin was late to my challenge, as I already took the locomotive to a local shop about 30 minutes south of me. The labor cost was the true nature of the fee (3 hrs)as he found someone wired the coal tenders jack panel improperly, whistle relay to reverser and pick up wires all wired wrong and front lightbulb wired wrong. He *replaced* bad bottom and upper reverser contacts and the motors brushes He removed grime and gunk on motor communicator, reverser barrel, brush motor caps and nastiness throughout the whole drivetrain, He relubed for many years of service.
They were calling the unit a nighmare from hell....and why now I know I couldn't get it working without tearing it all apart. I just didn't want to try to source parts if I screwed up something. Worth the cost. 









Dang thing runs flawlessly....for its age. I got a demo on the test track before I brought it home. 
So now I know I have a good locomotve and I directed my attention at designing a layout specifically for my frontroom bay window shelve and a viaduct of the same height where the track will wrap around the Christmas tree and along the window to return in a loop with a minimal footprint.
Laying it out on the rug in the parlor, I ran the dimensions of the bay window shelf and determined the amount of raised viaduct roadbed I will need to go around the tree with minimum of obstructions to prop up the viaduct.
I layed paper under my finished design where I knew the viaduct would be and traced it out. 









I took a marker and traced out the pattern so now I can make a roadbed for my future viaduct around the tree that will be in the left circle of the layout. Thinking about how to store this layout also... as I want it to be easy to be stored and assembled. So some engineering is upcoming along with a place to put the controls. Should be a challenge, and fun.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A great outcome. The price looks fair to me for all the work that was done.
That track plan has four reverse curves. Gilbert trains are designed to run through them but if there are derailments those are the four most likely places for them to occur. Just make sure all four are within easy reach.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I hope I can avoid derailment as it will be a slow train, in my mind...we will see. Those reverse curves are designed to minimize the layout footprint close to the Christmas tree. The tree itself MIGHT incorporate some "air space" the consist needs to stay on the tracks and without putting up the tree, It will be a given I can bend the branches out of the right of way...we will see. The layout will be elevated 20.5" off the floor which is the bay window shelf height off the floor. The viaduct will have to have "parapets" on the edges of the superstructure to contain a derailment. I am planning/thinking the viaduct would looks something like this, with longer arches....








I want to be able to put Christmas gifts inder the 20.5 inch opening, under the tree.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good, you have ambitious plans for the layout.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree with the price too looks good cool lay out.
Good luck 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll have to quadruple my prices, lol...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That price includes a markup for the local train store that sent the engine to the repair person.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That price includes a markup for the local train store that sent the engine to the repair person.


Looks like everyone gets a piece of the pie.Sorry, I just can't justify spending that kind of money to repair a engine that's not even worth that much to begin with, all sentiments aside..JMO...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I hear you but it has been a family airloom and if you know anything about us gals, we are a sentimental bunch. I was able to babysit a customers mutt for a week and pay for the repair, so not too bad as I got my puppy fix too. I suppose cleaning up some poop for fixing my locomotive was a pretty good trade.

Today I stopped and got some hardboard at Menards, in there "Clearance Rack" but it didn't have a pricetag. I asked the guys how much and the said "How about $9?" I said I like $7 more and they agreed!!!! $7 for sheet of damaged hardboard for $7 made me feel better about paying a high price for the what it's worth Loco repair. They even put it in my little Red Ranger for me! BTW, videoed some cool O scale Haloween stuff while I was there, check out "O scale has all the fun! "
So I got it home and got my Daddies Craftmen jigsaw out and got to work using the dress pattern (for a lack of a better term) I made for the viaduct.

















I am cutting this hardboard outside as it is a bit messy....









Finished all the cuts and it is down to my basement hobby workshop to sand the edges and start on the legs and styrofoam details...trying to keep this as light and strong as possible.
Hope to have it up the day after Thanksgiving. Happy I am starting this now.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have all my original childhood American Flyer trains. They are in excellent condition with all the OB's. Since they are Gilbert items I am able to maintain and repair them myself. If something were to fail that I could not fix be assured I would spend WHATEVER IT TAKES to get them back in full operable condition. Some things are just important, regardless of their sale value or cost to repair.
I am waiting to see a picture of the trial assembly of the structure you are building, SF Gal.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I have all my original childhood American Flyer trains. They are in excellent condition with all the OB's. Since they are Gilbert items I am able to maintain and repair them myself. If something were to fail that I could not fix be assured I would spend WHATEVER IT TAKES to get them back in full operable condition. Some things are just important, regardless of their sale value or cost to repair.
> I am waiting to see a picture of the trial assembly of the structure you are building, SF Gal.


I set a limit on all items that might need to be repaired. Over that, nope, I don't care if George Washington gave them to me,lol.. The same for my pets, I love my dogs to no end, but if they're so sick it will cost thousands of dollars, or they are injured severely, I say good-bye. Not cold-hearted, my little black and tan chi passed away 2 years ago, and I still cry a few times a month thinking of her.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pets are an entirely different matter than old toy trains. Due to my allergies we have never owned pets. The family joke is that when I went away to college my parents replaced me with a poodle.
On tonight's evening news there was an story about a lady who was walking her dog in a Santa Monica park when it suddenly keeled over and was staring up into the sky. The lady gathered it up and rushed to the local doggie hospital. The vet determined it had a fever of 106 and from a urinalysis determined it has ingested Oxycodone while on its walk. After treatment the dog survived.The park they were in might be familiar to those of you about my age. There was a comedy called "Its a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World" where all the characters are hunting for a treasure under a big W. The W turned out to be four palm trees. Those scenes were filmed in this park.
At the conclusion of the news item the reporter said the vet bill was $4,000. The lady seemed happy to pay it since her dog survived.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I love dogs, as long as I don't have to own one for now. I like my freedom. Well back to my build.....I took some more pictures as I try to visualize my thoughts on where I put up my Christmas tree and how I want Grandma's layout to work around it. Guess I am a visual gal, just can't measure twice, cut once. My Frank Lloyd Wright floor lamp is representing my Christmas tree. My Amish hope chest will be moved to the right of the picture in the near future. I think I had this up and down about 4 times so far. Yup, your seeing a raised roadbed to 21" off the floor, using a 1949, S scale layout.....








As you can see by the above picture, I already started on the styrofoam base of that section as I made 3 sections in all that will get screwed together at the roadbed. Below I am back in my craft area, using my glue gun to adhere styrofoam pieces to the curvie viaduct...








I used a 20" well cover (I think?) to trace out the arch and used my foam cutter to make it happen....








...my poor craft area is a super mess!!! Below, you see the back side of the viaduct. The styrafoam is really providing a LOT of ridgitty to the viaduct and flexable roadbed. But no need to finish the back side no one will see, when assembled in place. Besides I need access still as I need to install wires with feeder leads to the rails and connectors.








Below shows you just how curvy this section of the viaduct is....








I added a 2" parapet to the viaduct using Hobby Lobby balsawood sheets as you can see below. All secured using my trusty glue gun! I finished all the styrofoam so I took it outside and using the neighbors hand sander, I smoothed out a few ridges in preparation to Hydrocal the styrofoam....








Back down to the basement and specifically my sewing/ironing/laundry room where I mixed up some Hydrocal from 2004 ...it it still good! You can see where I ran short so I mixed up the rest....








Smoothed it all out and brought it up to see how it is going to look. The goofey looking arch is a photo illusion. Still need to paint and weather it. Also, I am going to decorate it with Christmas embellishments...maybe even breakout my bedazzler! Moving right along....for now. Now that the weekend has arrived, may be a while before I work on another section. Besides, I ran out of hydrocal.🙄








This section weighs less than 5 pounds.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Its going to be a challenge to reach those manual turnouts, especially the one behind the lamp that will tun into a tree. be sure to test the curves on the viaduct with a passenger car and the 314AW before its locked down.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Yes I agree about the turnout but maybe I can rig something to make it switch remotely? IDK??? You got to know, this will NOT be a full time layout...only using during Christmas. And the track will never get locked down as I may not be the only one in my family wanting to play with it, offsite. So double sided tape (or velcro?) on the roadbed and track clips (if they still make them!?!? Make my own?) will be the best I can do, to secure the track to the viaduct.
It all needs to be put back in it plastic storage bin, after Christmas, minus the viaduct, of course. I did test the longest car that will be on the rails as I do not plan to buy any more cars including long passenger cars. The clearance does looks good all around...








I am realizing the hydrocal encrusted balsawood parapits will not hold up to handling so I will cut them out soon.
Thinking on making a railing system out of doll rods and craft sticks unless the viewers have a better idea to keep derailments from falling off the viaduct? No highballing along these rails, for sure!
Clear vinyl or pvc? Brass tubing? Doll house or model ship railing?
I will keep clearance in mind when redesigning the parapits, which BTW seems like 1.75" to 2" above the roadbed is a good height to contain a derailment.
I have another section already over half done as we had some rain and humidity, keeping me in the house, cool in my basement craft area.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Gilbert track locks are usually available on eBay if you do not need the original envelope's that hold them. I have used two sided carpet tape to hold my track to the layout and it worked great. While I have not tried it I have seen lucite rods inserted into holes drilled into the track base used to prevent derailed engines from falling.
As far as the turnouts, maybe you can bribe with candy a visiting 4 or 5 year old to stand back there and throw the turnouts. There is no practical way to automate the manual turnouts.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Not too much is going on with the layout viaduct but I did manage to get some sweet deals on pre-xmas decorations at Hobby Lobby and I couldn't wait to decorate one side of a close to complete module...









...I wanted it to look as decorated as the Christmas tree usually is so though it looks a bit childish and gaudy by itself, once in a decorated room, it should fit right in. 
I also cleaned some track in vinagar for a day, rinsed, and sprayed lightly with WD-40. It seemed to clean the rust nicely and when I am ready to run, some track cleaner on the rails and an eraser should be fine to get uninterupted power to my locomotive.









I was hesitant to do anything to the rails however they were sooo bad, I had to do something,


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The rails are fine, they are heavy gauge steel alloy with no plating. You can sand the running surface (railhead) if you want. The track in the bucket looks pretty good. It's never too early to begin planning for Christmas decorations.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the 3 little green bats that are flying by each on the down-legs of the viaduct.....only funning with you, but they do look like little green bats,lol...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I love what you have done for the viaduct! Very cool!!!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Well, I finished all the all the decorations and fencing on the viaducts that are to be embellished. These will be front and center at Christmas. All that is left is a final fit and a bit of fencing around the curve along the side and back of where the Christmas tree hides the viaduct. I am staging the pieces of the Christmas Layout in the hobby rooms kitchen area. I also set up the transformer and whistle switch to verify the work done on the locomotive works with the components I have....








The locomotive runs flawlessly...like butter...it is a amazing old toy.
The fence, on the viaduct, is plastic and secured with fish line on every dowel so if a derailment happens, the fence will catch the locomotive and cars from falling almost 2 feet to the floor.
I also secured a supply of original Track lock clips from a local hobby shop. I needed about 26 of them and found only 3 clips in the original box. So, using a gift card, I bought 24 clips at 75 cents each. I need to keep the track available to relatives who also have fond memories of Grandmas train and might want to use it, hence the clips.








So, looks like I am close to finishing up this project for Christmas 2022. More pictures of the final scene the closer we get to Thanksgiving. Back to working on my HO scale layout. Thanks to all you S scale lovers who commented and shared your photos and advice in this "S" scale area of the forum, I cherrish all the knowledge you afforded me.
Many Thanks! 😊


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks great! The #2 transformer graphics look in surprisingly good shape. My original #2 and #4B transformers graphics along with some of the paint are worn much worse. The track also appears clean. Looks like an HO train staged up on the counter.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Yes, I am also suprised the transformer looks pristine and works so well after I replaced the electrical cord in post #11 of this thread. I need to figure out a place to put that transformer and whistle switch at a operators station somewhere next to the viaduct, once the Christmas tree is up and the layout is installed. I might be making a little tiny footprint table for that. I also want to add a power strip with trip circuit and lighted on/off switch for safety.
That counter is a dividing wall between the H. O. scale layout lounge and the kitchen area. On top of the divider, I laid 5 straight H.O. scale tracks as a display area for equipment that is rebuilt old stuff not fit for modern DCC operation on my main layout. A staging area if you will. That Cambell Soup train with food stuff advertized cars runs and rolls fine but the couplers are horn hooks, wheels are plastic and trucks are clip-ons with mounted couplers...very cheaply made.








(Right click, open picture in a new window for a larger view) I plan to sell it as a set in the near future.
Thanks for the knowledge you have provided, kind sir!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think your S scale Christmas layout is looking great. Good job. We will need pics after tree and layout is in place.
Hope it all works out for you. Not much better than a tree and a train running around it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Horn hook couplers, the X2-F. The 1956 Gilbert HO catalog called them "the finest in the HO field-and a coupler that is operating perfection itself"!!! All my HO trains had them truck mounted along with plastic wheels. When I was a kid and got those HO trains, along with brass Atlas track, I believed the catalog! Wonder why I gave the HO to my brother and went back to S gauge?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I made a operator stand for the Christmas Layout today. It is to hold the transformer and the whistle switch at a good height. The stand is taller than the viaduct and about table height for the train operator to sit next to while running the locomotive. When I put it next to the viaduct, it looked too plain. So I thought it would be a cool idea to "embellish" it to look like a switching yard tower, so I added a hip roof to the box and started painting it.....
















...after I took this picture, I painted the soffits white and the building above the viaduct a brown,the roof where the transformer and swtch sit, a matte black. I'll be making window trim, a door and door trim, and add the gilberts and American Flyer logo along with the Pennsylivaina Railroad logo, aoutside walkway, and stairs down to the viaduct. I'll try to make it look like something you might see from the era. The stand also open up on one side and I can store the transformer and switch inside anong with a few other things. I'll share more pictures as the "transformer stand" progresses.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Well, I am pretty close to finishing the operator stand for the Christmas tree layout. If I didn't do anything to it, as I suggested in my last post, it would have looked like this....








(Gosh, I have to clean off the bubblewrap marks on the equipment)
But alais, this is the backside of my operator stand.
So here comes the big reveal, "can I get a drum roll please?"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Scroll down a little more...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Here is the other side of my embellished operator stand.
TaH Da!









This is how it will sit behind the viaduct....

















Grandmas 812AW is a PRR locomotive so I embellished the Control Tower with PRR logo's. I also added a few Christmas posters as this will only be out during the holiday....








The side of the tower unscrews and you could carry something inside.








The transformer locks into a holder that captures the base, the whistle switch slides under a bracket at its base. Trying to keep them from falling accadently...









So another project closer to finishing. I have less than 63 day till the layout goes around the Christmas tree and I still have to do a full mock up before then, but happy with things so far.
I suppose it is a but corny for a lot of modelers, but I have fun doing it so I guess that is all that matters.
Daddy said, you can do anything if ya put your mind to it....so I do.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Really like your set up. So awesome having family history around the tree. Really nice job on control stand well thought out and nicely decorated. Will steal an idea or two from you when I get around to building a tree display thanks for sharing


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty clever! The bubble wrap marks look like an octopus attacked the control equipment.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Its all looking great. Good job. I think it will be a hit with your Christmas guests.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Well, I got the tree up and the train viaduct up around the tree.
Got the track laid and the locomotive pulling cars on the viaduct but as Amflyer and others mentioned, this old equipment, no matter how good, doesn't like turns without a straight track between them. I spent 3 days shoring up the viaduct to where I could get the locomotive and tender all around the loop...EXCEPT for one spot where the curve switches back in a opposite curve. The tender on one curve and locomotive on the other tended to lift the tender wheels off the tracks and stop the flow of current. I tried loosing the coupler between the locomotive and tender, banking the track, and leveling the viaduct. No Matter what I did, that one switchback curve stopped the consist. UG!!!
So below is my flustration of removing the track and tearing down the viaduct...









My quest to run Grandmas train is strong still so I just made a loop around the tree and sitting area...








he runs pretty good and I am remembering this is how Grandma had my Uncle set it up under her tree. I should have done this in the first place...Many thanks to Amflyer and all the S scalers here to the suggestions and comments...you all rock my S scale world!!! You are really knowledgable and you ALL are a asset to the forum! 
Wishing all the members here a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2o5HS2E


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Adapt and overcome!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the video, it looks and sounds good running.


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

Would some added ballast weight in-on-under the tender be enough to hold it down?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

SF Gal. I have to confess that all Gilbert trains will run through an "S" curve but they usually cause problems and do not work at high mainline speeds. Below is a picture of one of my Christmas layouts with two S curves in the yard area. Never had any derailments backing into the yard or pulling trains out. Laying that track with the rubber roadbed was a pain. I used a 30" metal level across that track in all directions to assure it was precisely level and straight. It took a number of nailing adjustments to get it right.
This layout is 1995, the picture was taken Christmas mid day. Note the Circus set on one siding. The chrome 405 Silver Streak on the siding is pulling some aluminum passenger coaches, even they made it through the "S" curve at low speed. I never had an "S" curve on any mainline, way too much trouble.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

miracleworker said:


> Would some added ballast weight in-on-under the tender be enough to hold it down?


I didn't want to modify a family heirloom...just not worth the trouble.
Maybe I got too ambitious with the viaduct. In the end, I spent less than $20 on it so no big loss, most of the material I had on hand and was pretty old anyway. It was fun making it, just didn't get it working like I wanted.
Love your window layout AmFlyer...very nice!


----------

